# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Verbrand gevoel op puntje van tong

## DJprins

Hallo, ik had een vraag, ik ben 15 jaar (bijna 16), en ik rook, vroeger had ik hier geen last van, maar heb nu opeens een branderig gevoel op het puntje van mijn tong, en als ik dan ga roken brand het nog erger. Maar nu hou ik dus een branderig gevoel op het puntje van mijn tong. Is dit ernstig?

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb dat ook wel eens. Soms komt dat door een kleine irritatie, bijvoorbeeld doordat ik op mijn tong heb gebeten, of doordat ik een soort tic heb gehad waardoor ik continu met mijn tong langs de binnenkant van mijn tanden voelde.

Dat branderige gevoel houdt dan een tijdje aan, daarna zakt het vanzelf weer.

Ik zie het als een soort blaar, of schaafwondje. Dat moet helen.

Als je rookt irriteer je dat wondje steeds. Geen wonder dat het dan pijnlijker wordt. Ook is roken slecht voor de wondgenezing. Dus als je blijft roken, zal het bij jou best eens langer kunnen duren voorat het wondje heelt.

Wat ook mogelijk is, bedenk ik me nu, is dat je tijdens het roken onbewust het uiteinde van je sigaret steeds tegen het puntje van je tong houdt. Dan krijg je ook een soort blaar. Als dat de oorzaak is, blijf je natuurlijk bezig.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Dj Prins, je schrijft dat je 15 bent, naast het roken dat natuurlijk niet gezond is, is het natuurlijk wel zo dat je in de puberteit zit en waarschijnlijk worstelt met je hormonen, als dit zo doorgaat doe je denk ik goed aan eens langs de huisarts, dat brandende gevoel kan te maken hebben met je oestrogeenniveau de dokter kan je dan helpen een goede balans te bereiken zodat jij van je probleem afkomt.

Mogelijke oorzaken voor een brandende of deel ervan tong;

Diabetes
• Orale candida 
• Droge mond (xerostomie)
• Medicaties (diuretica, orale anti-diabetesmedicijnen, sommige bloeddrukverlagers)
• Abnormaliteiten van het bloed (dyscrasia, anemie)
• Tekorten aan nutriënten (in het bijzonder vitamine B-12, niacine, ijzer of foliumzuur)
• Reflux
• Allergieen (voedingsmiddelen, tandpasta’s, mondwater’s, kauwgums)
• Landschaptong
• Ziekten van het gebit
• Schadelijke gewoonten (tong bijten, geschulpte tong))
• Psychologische oorzaken (depressie)
• Chronische infecties
• Ontstekingsziekten
• Schade aan de linguale zenuw
• Tabakgebruik 
• Mondkanker

Het is dus te kort door de bocht om hier een oorzaak aan te wijzen, een dokter kan je echt veel beter helpen.

Succes en laat even weten wat het was en hoe het verholpen is uiteindelijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik zie echt geen reden om er allerlei hormonale afwijkingen, schimmels, bloedziekten, en zelfs kanker of een depressie bij te halen. Dat is paniekzaaierij.

Toegegeven, het _zou kunnen_, maar dan zijn we toch wel heel theoretisch bezig. Terwijl DJ Prins slechts een branderig gevoel heeft. Iets dat naar alle waarschijnlijkheid intussen al is weggetrokken. Zo niet, dan is er waarschijnlijk een heel normale, onschuldige oorzaak.

Pas als het niet vanzelf wegtrekt en er geen eenvoudige oorzaak is aan te wijzen, pas dan is het de moeite waard om al die vergezochte mogelijkheden ook eens te bekijken. Maar nu nog niet. Dat zou net zoiets zijn als direct denken dat je leukemie hebt als je je alleen maar een dagje wat moe voelt: zwaar overdreven dus.

----------

